# 1966 Schwinn Sting Ray deluxe (violet) Possible trade?



## Stingman (Oct 21, 2012)

I am looking to trade my 66 Sting Ray Deluxe for a nice Schwinn Corvette. This bike is all original right down to the westind up front to the Sting Ray Slik in the back. Chrome and paint are good and would look even better with a full detail. The silverglow is in great shape with no rips or tears. The bike has not been gone through and is begging for someone to detail it!




Corvette's I'm looking for 1959-1965. If you have one and would like to make a trade let me know. Thanks


----------

